

Webkit browsers, for the first time, have a greater market share than Firefox - theallan
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-201008-201108

======
drKarl
Interesting, those stats are completely different from W3schools

<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

~~~
theallan
W3Schools are based only on their own site, so a very particular market (i.e.
web-developers I'd guess) while Statcunter brings in stats from their embedded
counter on millions of sites so might present a better overall view (not that
any sampling will ever be perfect for this!)

Wikipedia actually has quite a nice overview with stats from various sources:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers> . It does look like
it is a general trend - this is the transition period for Webkit replacing
Gecko as the number 2 rendering engine on the web.

~~~
drKarl
Thanks, I actually used W3Schools as a reliable source to know browser usage
stats.

